# GMail Invite Needed !



## cskwatra (Jul 31, 2004)

Dear Friends

If someone has a spare GMail invite, kindly do forward me the same.

Thank you.


Regards

C S Kwatra


----------



## galaxy_cyber (Aug 7, 2004)

ok


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't understand why r people mad bout GMail.... if i'm not 
mistake its still in the beta stage... right???

What is so very special bout Gmail??? 
I know its 1GB of storage space...  but what the heck...
rediffmail offers the same ...

Someone plz tell me..... why GMAIL???


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2004)

name sake...
every1 knows that gmail is exclusive and u can boast of a gmail account! 
but sorry csk, gmail has stopped giving out invitations coz some idiots started selling invitations online


----------



## techie_it (Aug 8, 2004)

Gmail  has stopped givin Invitations off late. The main  reason  is because ,  they  are being sold on  these auction sites like Ebay  and Baazee..
gues..u  have to  wait......


and ha..Gmail is special coz. not all  get it,. and even thoughits a beta version,  the fact  that  not all  get  it can  make u  special ....


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Moreover, its beneficial to snag a gmail account now, because:
- assume your name is mohan
- once gmail is public, plenty of people with the same name have taken it, and you are left to have mohanXYZ_149@gmail.com as your address.

If you instead are one of the early entrants, you can get a clean name of your choice - since a very exclusive number of people have this privilege of being invited to Gmail to open an account.


----------



## mariner (Aug 18, 2004)

guys did u read the latest release at techtree that google was the 4th contendor for Gmail as it has been registered by 3 other companies b4 google cud do so?


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah, isn't that really sad.....
Squatters and domain-name sellers stand to make a killing by occupying the registered identities.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, "gmail" doesnt have google in its name, so I guess that was ok. And yeah, sorry but gmail's not giving any more invitations. You can try rediff or spymac etc.


----------



## pankyprk (Aug 18, 2004)

i like gmail cause it has shorter domain name, like "any1@gmail.com" !
makes ur id Shorter and sweeter, 

i had registered all my e-mail ids to get the invitation, but didnt recvd any invitationon any of the ids (i guess all mail services eated my gmail invitations), 

i dont know the reasons, but  i still would like to own a shorter and sweeter id !

i have my id as "x10d@msn.com", and happy with it !
( 2 mb limit and degerously show ! ) 

but i would love to have a gmail with invitation !


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Right - such a short email id has its appeal!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2004)

*short gmail id?*

But a Gmail id should be no less than 6 characters !!!


----------

